# Shark fishermen!



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

New to the forum and relatively new to the area. I am looking to observe a few shark fishermen on Pensacola beach or nearby. I am really interested in investing in the sport but would like to see it done by a few locals before I go buying the wrong stuff. If you wouldn't mind answering a few questions and sharing the adventure, Call/text me @(908)420-2252 or reply to this thread.
I am a 26 y/o father of three so maturity and safety are not an issue. Thanks in advance


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

hit me up sometime, we shark fish from the beach, with all the gear. 27 wife and 2 kids, would be nice to have some company on our next trip. Do you know how to Kayak?


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't seem to figure out how to send you a private message to exchange info. My number is in my first post, you can call me to let me know when and where you will be going and I will definitely try to be there. Thanks for the reply, I am eager to say the least. I have kayaked a few small rivers and a little on the sound side. I wouldn't be against trying to bring the bait out but I am a big dude and that surf can be crazy. Gimme a yell so I can start getting some gear of my own together.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

850-313-7644, give me a call tomorrow sometime,


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I love surf fishing for sharks. If you need a kayaker to get the bait out give me a shout and I'll try to make it. I'm a very experienced kayaker and have no problem with moderate surf. I can do it it the rough stuff but I don't like gettin my ass kicked that bad just to catch a fish so 3ft or less is my limit most of the time Glad to help, and I've got my own rig but two rigs are always better than one.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Keperry. That sounds like a plan. Give me a call/text so I have your number in the event I'm going out. I can't wait to catch a shark but I don't have a kayak yet. Let's work something out.


----------

